# Central Boiler 5648?



## Joesell (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking at a used Central Boiler 5648 tomorrow. The guy said it's the same as the 6048. 

What's the difference? Why would they change the model numbers if they're the same? 

He said nothings wrong with it, he moved and can't take it with him. He said it's an 04', installed new in 05'.

I can get it for $3800, but he's keeping the pumps.

Good deal?


----------



## ihookem (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he is too high. It could last one more year and puke. A CB 5036 is a bit smaller for another 3k. Then you know it ain't junk. You can get a Eko 25,gasser for 4500 after the rebate. Not that I care what you do good luck.


----------



## blakey (Feb 6, 2011)

The 6048 is rated at 250k btu and the 5648 is rated at 500k btu. I have had a 5648 since 2001 and I really like it. Not sure what to tell you about the price, cheaper would be better obviously but its likely a fair price. Try to find out if he treated the water or checked it on a regular basis.


----------



## William Balaska (Feb 6, 2011)

You can buy a new 5036 for $6160, i have seen deals on the 6048 for as low as $7350. It's not a bad deal depends on maintanance and use, ask for certified labwork as the warranty from cb requires it, i am about to buy a new one and have been looking hard, waitin on my permit to clear this week, don't want a gasser as the cb classics are tried and true and should last 20yrs. Hey offer a grand less and see where the deal shakes out at


----------



## blakey (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry got my models mixed up, they are both rated at 500k btu.


----------



## Joesell (Feb 6, 2011)

He was asking $4500, I already got him down to $3800. If it's the same output as the 6048, I think I'll go for it. There's not a lot of used OWB's around here to pick from.


----------



## rx7145 (Feb 7, 2011)

$3800 is about right. Your not going to fine one much cheaper.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had a 5648 for 6 years now, the only diff between the two is the 6048 holds a few more gallons of water, and the extra acess space under the side door. The price don't sound too bad considering how much the new ones are.


----------



## Joesell (Feb 8, 2011)

I ended up getting the 5648 for $3800. He had a 22ton splitter sitting there. I got that for another $250. I feel like I did ok.

Thanks for the input, Joe


----------



## czar800 (Feb 8, 2011)

You will like your 5648, I have a 6048 and have had zero problems to date. do you install right and in will last a long time. New owb and log splitter time for a new saw!


----------



## Joesell (Feb 8, 2011)

My brother has his own tree service. He has a pretty good selection I can pick from. Even his climbing saw has more kick then most box store saws!

His only rule for me is to keep it out of the dirt.


----------

